# Mosquito Water Temps



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

Anybody have any idea how much the water temp dropped from this cold front? Going to try to get up there one day this week. Thanks


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

from the USGS website, at the spillway, it shows the temperature being 48 degrees from 50 degrees, a couple days ago.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

cueman said:


> from the USGS website, at the spillway, it shows the temperature being 48 degrees from 50 degrees, a couple days ago.


it was a cold 46 last night and it shut the fish down!


cueman said:


> from the USGS website, at the spillway, it shows the temperature being 48 degrees from 50 degrees, a couple days ago.


46 and slow bite last night


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks for the info! Cold front definitely put a hurting on the fishing.


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Mid 40’s as of this evening


----------



## Chris Clunk (Aug 18, 2017)

Got up to 49 in some areas that I was at today


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

It was 48 when I set up today at 8:30. By 11 it was 50. When I left at 3 it was 53. Caught 3 crappies 9 gills a perch and a big bass. Jig and bobber. No live bait. Threw back around 15 that were too small.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

How deep were you fishing? Drifting, bow mount or anchor? I will go tomorrow and maybe wed.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

51 on my finder at 7:45am North side 9ft. and 58 south side 16ft. 6 slabs came home 5 dink perch released, all caught south side deep water, around noon no wind used trolling motor on/off to move, minnows on the bottom


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

Searay said:


> 51 on my finder at 7:45am North side 9ft. and 58 south side 16ft. 6 slabs came home 5 dink perch released, all caught south side deep water, around noon no wind used trolling motor on/off to move, minnows on the bottom


Thanks for the update!


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the update Searay, I talked to 4 or 5 as they were leaving, one was on the water at 4 am, said he had 1 nice walleye and several slabs on jig and minnow.The other said zero caught, one said was out for 8 hrs and caught two that were 3 or 4 inches. I enjoyed the day on the water but zero fish as well.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

South of causeway area last night, I was getting 55-60 
60 was in 2 FOW


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

BaddFish said:


> South of causeway area last night, I was getting 55-60
> 60 was in 2 FOW


That’s too hot for this time of year. Better check your spawning spots soon.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I had readings yesterday in different locations of 54 from my transom transducer.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Just got home its 55 to 58 main lake and found one cove over 60 the weeds are really thick already


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

ranger487 said:


> Just got home its 55 to 58 main lake and found one cove over 60 the weeds are really thick already


And lots afloat!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Fished there today for a few hours. Temp was 58 in most places on north end. Caught 5 nice crappies and 2 gills to keep. Caught a lot of small gills and crappies in 7ft near a brushpil. Jig and bobber. Although they weren’t keepers we still had fun.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Chaunc,,,,,, one of these days, I'll get to go out. :<(


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I watch the usgs gauge at the dam for temps. Gen when that hits the mid 50s for the first few times is when I start fishing. Lake already pretty warm but i think in another week or two it will be prime.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Fished Wednesday and the temps were 62 when we started. 65 by 2 when we left. Wind was blowing pretty stiff in the morning and it was a cold wind. Thought about putting the boat back on the trailer and head to Shenango but stuck it out. Payed off. 2 limits of crappies when the wind died down.


----------

